# 32GB Flash Card Sale



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

Cheap on Amazon right now

http://amzn.to/powuGP

32GB SDHC card for $39 and free shipping


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

"Usually ships in 1-2 months"?

Bahahahahaha.

I ordered one anyway, just for the hell of it. I'll update the thread next year when it arrives...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, wonder of wonders, UPS just dropped off a pkg from Amazon.

Text on packaging indicates that the card has "10 Megabytes per second minimum sustained writing speed". I wasn't expecting much faster than that, considering the price point.

In a very subjective test, I ran off a quick 12 frame burst full bore (10 fps) in the Mk IV for a total of 86 MB, the red write light went off after about 6 seconds. That very roughly averages out to about 14 MB/second.

Good enough for backup.

Thx for the headsup.

Edit: Packaging also indicates 5 year warranty.


----------



## squidjiggin (Aug 24, 2011)

ahah great find!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

benmossm said:


> Cheap on Amazon right now
> 
> Patriot LX Series 32 GB Class 10 SDHC Flash Memory Card PSF32GSDHC10 (Black): Amazon.ca: Electronics
> 
> 32GB SDHC card for $39 and free shipping


You Save:	CDN$ 39.07 (42%)

Actual original cost was:

List Price: CDN$ 93.99
Price:	CDN$ 54.92 & this item ships for FREE with Super Saver Shipping.

(Edited, Sale is over)


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

B&H sent me an email yesterday saying Sandisk just dropped the prices on all of their cards.....


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Lawrence said:


> Wrong, You Save:	CDN$ 39.07 (42%)


The OP was over two weeks ago. My invoice shows $39 + GST, shipping in.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

FeXL said:


> The OP was over two weeks ago. My invoice shows $39 + GST, shipping in.


That should have been explained earlier in this thread that that was a limited time deal.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Lawrence said:


> That should have been explained earlier in this thread that that was a limited time deal.


Who knew that it was? The Amazon ad had no mention of it.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

I purchased one of these as well, $39 + HST (no shipping). Works fine. Plugged it in the card reader on my MacBook Pro and used Drive Genius to test random write speed. Averaged 12+ MBps. I'm satisfied.

I also grabbed a 16GB Adata C008 thumb drive that I'm less happy with. The first one was DOA but Amazon immediately shipped a replacement. After formatting (It comes in FAT_32 format), I ran the same random write test with Drive Genius. Results are less than 2.5 MBps. A couple of other random thumb drives (both received as freebees at conferences) measure at 3.5 and 4.0 MBps.

Craig


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Lawrence said:


> That should have been explained earlier in this thread that that was a limited time deal.


Do you understand how sales work?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

milhaus said:


> Do you understand how sales work?


I had hoped this thread wasn't going to go on and on and on,
But if you want, Sure, I know how sales work.

But I also know that when someone digs up a thread with a reply, Then they should have said.
"Wow that was a great sale, Too bad it's over now"

Then someone that walks into the thread wouldn't be forced to look for a better deal,
Just because the linked sale is now over and looks like a bad deal.

My biggest mistake was entering this thread

Got it?


Good.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

Lawrence said:


> I had hoped this thread wasn't going to go on and on and on,
> But if you want, Sure, I know how sales work.
> 
> But I also know that when someone digs up a thread with a reply, Then they should have said.
> ...


Hold on. Your first note quoted Benmossm's post which says: "Cheap on Amazon *right now*". And the title of the thread is "Flash Card *Sale*". [Emphasis added.] 

I'd say your biggest mistake was reading comprehension!

Craig
(Geez, I guess I'm in a combative mood these days.)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

WCraig said:


> Hold on. Your first note quoted Benmossm's post which says: "Cheap on Amazon *right now*". And the title of the thread is "Flash Card *Sale*". [Emphasis added.]
> 
> I'd say your biggest mistake was reading comprehension!
> 
> ...


Great, Another one, Whatever.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Lawrence said:


> I had hoped this thread wasn't going to go on and on and on,
> But if you want, Sure, I know how sales work.
> 
> But I also know that when someone digs up a thread with a reply, Then they should have said.
> ...


Hmm. You say you know what sales are, and then post the junk you did. You say "My biggest mistake was entering this thread" and then continue to come back. Something's not right here.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

milhaus said:


> hmm. You say you know what sales are, and then post the junk you did. You say "my biggest mistake was entering this thread" and then continue to come back. Something's not right here.


+1


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Chill out guys,
You'd think this was the Pit O' Flames

Jeez


----------

